# Help tried everything how can i load my horse in the trailer?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

HELP GUYS! My horse WILL NOT get into our new trailer. It is small. But how can I get her in? :evil::? My riding insrtuctor said to feed her every day in the trailer and each day move it farther up in the trailer. But any other tips will HELP!! I am stumped!! :shock::? I have tried, being really confiedent looking up walking fast, etc, wacking her on the butt, being undominent (opposite of 1st one), using a bridle to get her (didnt work), shacking grain bucket in the trailer, making lots of comotion noise behind her. She is not aggressive though, THANK GOD!  She is the least aggressive horse I have every met- and she almost reared up 3 times and did 1 time!! :shock: :-o  Please help!! Also when we try loading her own way she resists is going around the doors so we tried attaching a lead line to the trailer so she couldnt but balked even more about going into the trailer because of the "narrow" area. Any tips aprecitated, Caseymyhorserocks.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Put another horse in first.
I think your trailer might be to small for her. How tall is she, and the trailer?


----------



## TheGoldenFilly (Jan 10, 2010)

Tune into your horse. Why is she feeling anxious about going into this trailer? Is there a specific reason, do you think, or is it more of the classic being-flighty-cuz-of-the-creepy-boogey-man-looking-box-on-wheels-she's-trying-to-lock-me-in?  Do all you can to make her comfortable...and this starts with you. Do not act confident, dominant, or like the leader......BE confident, BE dominant, and BE the leader. So do not attempt training her loading when you are in a ****ed off mood, for example. A mistake a lot of people do is act differently than how they are feeling--well, horses KNOW, so that's not gunna fly. :3 

When your energy is aligned, tune into her energy. There are several ways you can do this....

1) Do you know her color? Colors help me as a mantra. Now what exactly is this crazy person talking to you about?  Imagine a shield of your life energy coming out from you inner core and surrounding you peacefully. What color is it? _exactly_ what color is it? Next time you are with your horse, put your hands on her; imagine your energy engulfing and mingling with hers. Now: What color do you see? This is the color of the shield made when you combine your energy with your horses. This will be different for everyone, because it is the combination of YOUR SPIRIT and HER'S. Really a beautiful thing. ♥ Anyways, recalling this color will calm your energy, and with your bond, it should calm her as well.
2) Recall a peaceful scene--it can be real or made up--that is pleasurable for you as well as your horse. In this case, you want it to relax your energy. For example, my most common energy-aligning scene is imagining myself soaking the spring sun in a wild field, Horse grazing beside me, with a creek flowing nearby....... Practice this image. What some people do is create a "button" that recalls their memory/emotion. For example, pushing your right thumb onto your left palm, or even something like squeezing your arm (so that it only takes one hand). When you have your "button" and your scene, practice "pushing your button" and immediately being engulfed in the scene throughout your day--while getting the mail, while at a tack store, while watching a movie.....you get the idea. ;]

Okay...as I probably have proved already, I could go on for hours on this...and I didn't even get to the real practical part yet. :? So basically, what the gist of this is, is instead of trying to convince her to move her butt and feel uncomfortable about it, convince her to move her mindset and feel safe and accomplished. ^^

If you have any Q's let me know...again, I really am forcing myself to stop writing!! (if you can't tell :[ lol)

~The Golden Filly!~


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

thunderhooves said:


> Put another horse in first.
> I think your trailer might be to small for her. How tall is she, and the trailer?


im not sure how tall the trailer is- she is 14.2 hands but i know a 17 hand horse isnt to tall enough for the trailer!! we cant put another horse in the trailer with her cause she is the only horse we own- she doesnt live with another horse!!


----------



## Elky (Apr 17, 2010)

Just went throught tis with my new horse this morning. I called up a friend that is also a trainer and he came over to teach not just the horse, but mostly me. He had the horse going in my small 2 place horse trailer in leass than 10 min. Loaded in and out for him about 7 times, then it was my turn and loaded in and out for me no problem about 5 times. 

The horse needs to know that away from the trailer is work, and that the trailer is a good place, a comfortable place and a place of rest, relaxation, and no work.

You need to know how to "open the gate" so to speak. Away from the trailer you do this and make him work, lunge line in one direction and then in the other, walking and trotting both. Then walk over to the trailer and "open the gate" asking him to step in. If your horse only steps one foot in and then backs out, that is fine. If you are swinging the tail of your lead rope for 30 seconds for him to step forward and back out, let him rest and give praise for 1 minute. 

Take him away from the trailer again and again make him work in both directions. Walk back to the trailer and repeat above. In two tries, he had my horse walking in the trailer on his own, being rewarded with hay and candy in the manger, and hook the butt rope. Let him stay in for a little bit and then ask the horse to back out with just a little tug of the lead rope. Do not try and force him/her. Let the horse reach his own confidence to step out backwards. Then ask the horse to get back in again. 

There was absolutely no anger, no hostility, no yelling, no hitting, just a little patience and building some confidence. Never make the horse think that the trailer is a bad place, the trailer is a good place..

This horse is just about 6 years old now, and has never been in a 2 place trailer, only larger 4 place trailers and was never asked to back out of a trailer. He now goes in and out like a real pro!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

do you have a front unloading trailer? if so open the front up when loading, it can help. also take any bars down so it looks like a nice open walkway to the horse. try leading her in and get someone with a long whip behind to gently tap her front then back legs, if it doesnt get her in the trailer then get her close to it. when she is standing near the trailer, physically pick her front legs up (one at a time ) and put them on the ramp. < that worked for my gelding and now he goes in fine  
Good Luck


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Have atleast three people help you with this... 

Take a long rope and thread it through the window, have one person stand on her left side and the other on her right. The rope should be pulled/tightened until she takes one step forward. Once she takes a step, STOP and praise her. 

And you need to work on your go forward cue.


----------



## Elky (Apr 17, 2010)

One other thing, open the escape door if you have one and also the door/window at the manger to make it more open and not so closed in. 

Making a horse go in with a rope with the aid of others is like forcing the horse to go in, and what is to happen when you are out by yourself after riding all day and you are there alone, just you and your horse? You want the horse to get in because it is a good place, not because he was forced in. Always have a reward for the horse once he is in. Even if it is just a few pieces of horse candy or a little hay or little grain.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

TheGoldenFilly said:


> Tune into your horse. Why is she feeling anxious about going into this trailer? Is there a specific reason, do you think, or is it more of the classic being-flighty-cuz-of-the-creepy-boogey-man-looking-box-on-wheels-she's-trying-to-lock-me-in?  Do all you can to make her comfortable...and this starts with you. Do not act confident, dominant, or like the leader......BE confident, BE dominant, and BE the leader. So do not attempt training her loading when you are in a ****ed off mood, for example. A mistake a lot of people do is act differently than how they are feeling--well, horses KNOW, so that's not gunna fly. :3
> 
> When your energy is aligned, tune into her energy. There are several ways you can do this....
> 
> ...


Is this a joke?? Is this real advice??


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing RD.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, wow. This is exactly what I was going through. I even posted a thread asking for advice a while ago... Anyways, the point is, we got over our problems.

There were a few weeks there where my horse would NOT come near the trailer. She would not take one step up. She fought everything we tried to do, and some of the stuff we tried was: have a rope around the nerve on the back of her head or a chain over her nose, and use pressure/release (this didn't work that well). We tried smacking her with a whip and the lead rope etc, making outside seem as scary as possible and inside the trailer calm and relaxing, tried bribing her with treats (please don't call me out on this one, I was extremely desperate and I knew even then it's not the right thing to do) and what always seemed to work was putting a lunge rope around her butt and hauling her in. Still, I always hated the lunge rope way, and it was stressful and hard work for everyone involved.

So basically what I did was start at the very beginning. Not many people have stooks of grain, but we did, so I'd put a sheave or two in the bottom of the trailer and simply sit or stand in there while she ate, letting her be relaxed and within a day or two she was starting to step up onto the trailer. Eventually she'd come all the way on. I'd praise her, then quickly back her off.

After a week or so, it evolved into her willingly coming onto the trailer, and when she didn't, I'd repeatedly back her up, bring her forwards, back her up, bring her forwards, until she got so bored that she just said: "Ok, I'll get on the trailer." After a few weeks of doing that, she started to refuse again, so I had to do something different.

In the final "stage" of it, to get her to walk on I'd send her out of my space, and back her up and do all that, but wouldn't let her near me. Then I'd walk up to her, pat her and tell her to follow me. With that, I'd walk away, head up looking forwards, taking confident steps and never looked back at her and when I walked onto the trailer she followed without hesitation. When she did hesitate or refuse, I'd just send her away again and do the same thing. What also worked was when she wouldn't step up I'd step off and rush her-make her dance and spin and move her feet and hassle her, then would walk over to the trailer where I was instantly calm, and show her that if she doesn't follow me onto the trailer I'm going to harass her, and she's going to have to move and work.

At the point where you're at, just spend lots of time around the trailer. Feed her in there, make yourself comfortable and get her used to just looking at it-make sure she associates the trailer with relaxation and calmness (is that a word? Calmness?). The trailer we were using at that time was small, dark and extremely old and in less than perfect condition, and by the end of several weeks' work she had no problem in it. 

When your horse does get to the point where she'll put even one foot in, praise her PROFUSELY, give her treats and big pats, and then I would always back her out immediately. I guess you could encourage her to step all the way up, but I never wanted to push it too far. It just depends on your horse and what you both are comfortable with, I guess. One foot leads to two, and two leads to her back feet coming up as well. If she feels confident and safe in knowing that she can back up and get out whenever she wants (well, at the start, anyways) she's probably going to be a lot more likely to be comfortable in there.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think Elky's got the best advice of anyone here; the trailer needs to be a place of 'comfort' in this case, as she is obviously clausterphobic...making the trailer be the only place she can rest will help her understand that it is an 'okay' place to be. The first couple times may take you a while of working, though, so don't go out an expect her to do it in 10 minutes...she might, but she also may not. I had a gelding who had been forced into a stock trailer (butt ropes, and the door shut into him), and he took well over an hour of me working him before he finally started even putting two feet in. Granted, he loaded like a champ from that day on, but it took a long time for him to realize that the trailer was the only place I was going to let him rest.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

TheGoldenFilly said:


> Tune into your horse. <major snip>
> 
> If you have any Q's let me know...again, I really am forcing myself to stop writing!! (if you can't tell :[ lol)
> 
> ~The Golden Filly!~


Ohmigod! You're kidding right?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Elky said:


> One other thing, open the escape door if you have one and also the door/window at the manger to make it more open and not so closed in.
> 
> Making a horse go in with a rope with the aid of others is like forcing the horse to go in, and what is to happen when you are out by yourself after riding all day and you are there alone, just you and your horse? You want the horse to get in because it is a good place, not because he was forced in. Always have a reward for the horse once he is in. Even if it is just a few pieces of horse candy or a little hay or little grain.


we opened every single window and door in that trailer, didnt work!! so we already tried it,


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

ilyTango said:


> Oh, wow. This is exactly what I was going through. I even posted a thread asking for advice a while ago... Anyways, the point is, we got over our problems.
> 
> There were a few weeks there where my horse would NOT come near the trailer. She would not take one step up. She fought everything we tried to do, and some of the stuff we tried was: have a rope around the nerve on the back of her head or a chain over her nose, and use pressure/release (this didn't work that well). We tried smacking her with a whip and the lead rope etc, making outside seem as scary as possible and inside the trailer calm and relaxing, tried bribing her with treats (please don't call me out on this one, I was extremely desperate and I knew even then it's not the right thing to do) and what always seemed to work was putting a lunge rope around her butt and hauling her in. Still, I always hated the lunge rope way, and it was stressful and hard work for everyone involved.
> 
> ...


we did the thing you suggested!! and we did the rope thing, EVERY THING YOU SAID WE WERE SO DESPERATE!! 
when am i going to find the perfect adivice... :evil::-x


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe you need to do it better or stick to it longer. Get some help in person. I can't tell you how many horses that were "impossible" to load that I loaded in less than 15 minutes. I take a long rope and run it to the front of the trailer then back to me. I then stand behind the horse and put some pressure opn the line until the horse steps forward. As soon as the horse steps forward I release the tension on the rope. If I have to I will use a buggy whip or my hat or the tail of the rope to encourage some forward movement. If the horse runs backward I don't try to stop it I just start over again. If you try to stop the horse from moving backward they commit more energy to it and that is when the wreck starts.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh don't forget to load her aura to.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Kevin, if you load her aura first, the rest of her will just walk right on. No need for ropes!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Those auras can be tricky little ******s though. Sometimes you have to use an aura net and drag them in.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Not if you think happy thoughts!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/floating-problems-51965/


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Back your trailer up so that the barn wall is on the side opposite of where the door hinges. 

Put horse on leadrope, walk briskly to the trailer, head up and confident. 

Have a handler behind the door ready to shut it.

Lead horse into the trailer. 

Have friend shut door.

Seriously- the barn wall think makes it like a tunnel, they usually hop right in. If they are hesitant you can use a butt rope. 

In an emergency you can always use panels or gates to make a chute to run them up into.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

Here try this, this is a great way to get the job done. Monty Roberts is awesome..


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't feel that video was that big a deal. The fencing on the sides, the open stock trailer and not representative of what the OP is dealing with. That is the ideal setup to train a horse to load.

To the OP I would never attempt to teach a horse to load without at least postioning the trailer against a solid barn wall. Back the trailer on a slight angle so the trailer is almost touching the solid wall and allowing no place for the horse to escape past the trailer. You are forming a sort of shute.
I then ask a handler to take the horse into the corner formed by the wall and the trailer and just guide the horse while I hussle the horse forward with buggy whips. They are used low down on the hind legs, not higher then the hock and are used to move the horse forward.
I have NEVER failed to load a horse within minutes, not even that most of the time.
Make escape past the trailer impossible, make the trailer the only safe place to be and you can not pull a horse into the trailer so the handler only guides the horse and does not apply pressure, that is the assistance jobs, to move the horse forward.

I did 2 problem loaders last summer this way.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

The other thing too is that so many people think "Oh my horse won't load" and go about it as it will be very hard, the horse won't load.

While I don't agree with thinking about auras and special colors, I DO agree with having a positive attitude. So many people set their horses up for failure by having a negative attitude about something. Be confidant, cheerful and very matter of fact. I do believe that horses can pick up on your energy and feelings, particularily if you are having a bad day, they respond to it.

Your post is full of desperation and anger- I would def try trailer loading when you are in a GOOD mood, because your horse will respond much better to you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> Is this a joke?? Is this real advice??


Giggling....

However I do believe (and I've seen research on it) that lighter colors trailers are more "welcoming" than darker ones.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OP, I had similar problem. I tried to feed, lead ropes behind, dvds from known trainers, advices from Internet, and even had couple couple trainers out (both recommended to me), etc. Nothing helped. She was terrified. As a final resort I contacted one more trainer (who actually said he won't charge me a cent if he won't be able to load her). So... He made her work. Lunged back and forth next to the entrance of the trailer giving her a break only when she looked towards the entrance. Eventually she realized that the only quiet place is INSIDE the trailer and she got on. He made her in and out several times ever time asking her to stay inside the trailer, then asked me to do it.


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

Park the trailer in a corral or pasture where your horse stays so she can investigate on her own. The feeding is a good idea, too. Most of all, when you try to load her assume she will be perfect. Chances are she will tune into you and load more easily.

Good luck!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I must say I agree with draftrider. You do sound really upset and desperate in your posts, and if you go out with the intention of loading in the same mindset, you're setting yourself up for failure. (Thinking back, I'm pretty sure I'm guilty of the same thing when I was having trailering problems with my horse.) Even if you are confident and happy, your horse still may not load, but there's a LOT better chance that if you act like nothing is wrong and you expect her to load problem-free then she will.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Oh don't forget to load her aura to.



**** that is a hoot!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

We had Hunter loading fine last summer - after spending an hour and a half the first day - he would load no problem. Then this Feb we had to take him to the trainers and it took us an hour to load him. The thing is, is you can't give up until they are IN the trailer or it will be twice as hard next time. After trying the butt rope about 5 times we finally got him to load. After being at the trainers (no trailer training) he follows me in if I walk in confidently and do not hesitate. Once I hesitate it makes him unsure and then he balks, I make him back up lots and lots eventually he will follow me in. Just DO NOT GIVE UP and DO NOT GET MAD. I was trying to keep hubby calm (he isn't very horsey minded) when Hunter was refusing as he was getting mad and that just made things worse.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you know WHY she won't load? Is it fear, or just habit ("I haven't gone in yet without a fight, and I'm not going to start") Lack of respect? or do you think she might be confused? You could push her in with a backhoe:shock:, which might explain what the trailer is for, but it wouldn't help with fear!

My filly had a mental block. My trainer allowed 3 days, although he thought it would be an easy fix, because she wasn't afraid of the trailer. She just had a block.

A fews weeks earlier, I'd practiced lead/lunging her over a plank of wood. That turned out to be the "key": she'd walk on the wood, right up to the trailer and no further. So we started adding planks, until she was walking into the trailer... and then, one foot was off the plank, and the rest really WAS easy. You can try that: change the subject from the trailer to walking over wood. If she's afraid of the trailer, you'll need a different approach.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

RidingBareback said:


> Park the trailer in a corral or pasture where your horse stays so she can investigate on her own. The feeding is a good idea, too. Most of all, when you try to load her assume she will be perfect. Chances are she will tune into you and load more easily.
> 
> Good luck!


OMG we just did that before we saw your advice!! the trailer is in her paddock!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> OP, I had similar problem. I tried to feed, lead ropes behind, dvds from known trainers, advices from Internet, and even had couple couple trainers out (both recommended to me), etc. Nothing helped. She was terrified. As a final resort I contacted one more trainer (who actually said he won't charge me a cent if he won't be able to load her). So... He made her work. Lunged back and forth next to the entrance of the trailer giving her a break only when she looked towards the entrance. Eventually she realized that the only quiet place is INSIDE the trailer and she got on. He made her in and out several times ever time asking her to stay inside the trailer, then asked me to do it.


oh and when you put it in the paddock do you leave in unhooked from truck? cause we use the truck half the day so we cant have it attached... and our trailer has two doors again straight load, should we leave one door or both doors open? thanks


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I personally would never let a horse in the trailer without the vehicle attached. It's pretty dangerous. 

Good luck! I just recently went through this with my very stubborn warmblood mare!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

The other thing is, trailer loading training starts BEFORE you actually need to load your horse for a trip. Don't just go out and expect them to load when you are short on time.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

draftrider said:


> The other thing is, trailer loading training starts BEFORE you actually need to load your horse for a trip. Don't just go out and expect them to load when you are short on time.


before she did it perfectly though... before she loaded she had a small problem then it was fixed then it came back that DAY


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

ATTENTION: i loaded her in the trailer today- what worked was stund chain + lunge whip!! just wacked her till she got in - stud chain cause she was rearing up a little... NOW SHE LOADS LIKE A DREAM! we loaded her like 7 times  me and them so YAAAA!!!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You brutalized your horse into a trailer. Good job. There isn't much a chain and a whip can't solve.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

congratulations on getting your horse in the trailer....too bad you just created a whole world of new problems


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

HowClever said:


> congratulations on getting your horse in the trailer....too bad you just created a whole world of new problems


And what might those problems be??? I have loaded many a problem loader with a whip and they learn quickly to load in future.

I feel to OP did it right and will have no problems in the future using the same method. 
You get nowhere by being gentle all the time.

To the OP " Way to Go""

So HowClever I would like to hear what the "whole world of new problems"" is going to be???????


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess maybe it was too general of a statement. I will admit I didn't read the entire thread so I'm not sure how bad the original issues were. I had a horse who had issues loading, I used a dressage whip and "taps" on the shoulder and he loaded in no time. Maybe the OP's problem was worse than mine. However I also have a horse who has seen the ugly side of a whip used incorrectly and at this point in time I can't even pick up a lunge whip near him without him losing his mind a little. 

I do sincerely hope that the OP doesn't encounter any negative consequences to her actions. IMO she went about it the wrong way, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Fair enough HowClever. I have loaded alot of problem loaders over the years. I use to pick up and deliver horses and I run into all sorts of problems. I also found alot of show people having problems when I trialer for them.
Every time after they give up I do it my way and that is with a handler guiding the horse and me with a buggy whip doing the pushing.
I seldom have to use the whip more then once and the horse just heads on the trailer.
I use it below the hocks only. Never on the body of the horse, just low down on the back legs.
We had one horse at the barn that refused to load every time for the owner. All she would do is call out to me, I would step out of the barn and the horse would take one look at me and head on the trailer. Funny the way the horse knew, dink around with the owner but here comes the bad man. On the flip side I had no problems handling the horse, I could catch it easily in the field, it wasn't afraid , it just knew what I could do.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I certainly don't have any problem with anything you described there. A whip to me is a valuable tool, when it is used correctly. As you said a flick below the hocks with a lunge whip is sometimes needed as a reminder to pay attention and do as you're told.

I think my original post was probably mostly in reaction to "I just wacked her with the whip until she got on". It could very well be the way I read it, but it sounds to me that the whip may have been used in the wrong manner in these hands.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

A chain has no place on a horses head. It doesn't belong over the nose or under the jaw (except maybe a curb strap) or behind the ears. It will NOT keep a horse from rearing. Good handling and giving the horse clear direction will keep a horse from rearing. Like RD I have loaded many horses for people. I have not yet learned the patience to let them try untill they are tired. I use a rope halter with a long lead rope and sometimes a buggy whip but often I just have to wave my hat or use the tail of the rope for a little encouragement. I don't like any "help". If I can't load the horse by myself then I will spend the time I need to get it so that I can. *If you load your horse like you have 10 minutes it will take an hour but if you load it like you have an hour it will take 10 minutes.*


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

HowClever said:


> I guess maybe it was too general of a statement. I will admit I didn't read the entire thread so I'm not sure how bad the original issues were. I had a horse who had issues loading, I used a dressage whip and "taps" on the shoulder and he loaded in no time. Maybe the OP's problem was worse than mine. However I also have a horse who has seen the ugly side of a whip used incorrectly and at this point in time I can't even pick up a lunge whip near him without him losing his mind a little.
> 
> I do sincerely hope that the OP doesn't encounter any negative consequences to her actions. IMO she went about it the wrong way, but that is just my opinion.


my horse was completly balking- she was rearing etc. The trainer i had out was the best trainer in the COUNTY (not country lol!!) (their are only like two certified trainers here) and she is really good. you will come upon people who do this to and their horses are a dream now. some people do this and the horse gets worse. it depends on the horse and how you are using things. Like i think RiosDad said you cant get anywear with gentleness, i think that that is not all true. some cases you can like scariness issues you can force them- in this case she was not afraid trust me. also trust me WE TRIED TAPPING!! didnt work. that trainer was afraid she wouldnt be able to load her at first but now she is fine. this trainer was raised by my riding instructor so i know their family pretty well. The trainer has got at leas 100 hundred horses in the trailer NOTE: that is a lot of horses where I live - I live in a small COUNTY! :shock: i know sad... welllllll thats a lot of horses who are being trailered... half the horses here sit out in paddocks - so basically neglected - they are never groomed, exercised, loved, ANYTHING!! some are skinny... they live with no shelter... :evil::-shock:: sad huh...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

HowClever said:


> I certainly don't have any problem with anything you described there. A whip to me is a valuable tool, when it is used correctly. As you said a flick below the hocks with a lunge whip is sometimes needed as a reminder to pay attention and do as you're told.
> 
> I think my original post was probably mostly in reaction to "I just wacked her with the whip until she got on". It could very well be the way I read it, but it sounds to me that the whip may have been used in the wrong manner in these hands.


well that was not what i did i mis said it... we got her one step on/near the trailer sat for a few seconds got her forward usually having to tap/whack her and kept on doing that.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

EVERYONE REMEMBER HORSES AREN'T DELICATE IN EVERY WAY (i mean their stomach YES dont get me wrong!!) IF YOU WATCH A DOCUMENTARY OF WILD HORSES THEY ARE KICKED/BITTEN AT LEAST LIKE ONCE EVERY TWO WEEKS USUALLY MORE! SURE fighting stallions die but we are not whacking till they just are the calmest horse!! oh and I STRONGLY BELIEVE IN THAT PERSISTENCE IS GOING TO GET YOU SOMEWHERE GENTLENESS WILL GET YOU THEIR EVENTUALLY BUT IT IS NOT NATURAL TO DO THAT AND THE PROBLEM WILL COME BACK! some horses YOU HAVE to be gentle or else something bad is going to happen but MOST HORSES NOPE HAVE TO BE STRONG. now rescue horses 
N
E
V
E
R DO THAT IT WILL FREAK THEM OUT PROBABLY!! well not all i mean ones you are abused.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

There are alot of misconceptions about the proper way to handle horses and I think the last 3 posts covered most of them. Sad huh


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

The word TRAINER bothers me?? Everyone in the country is a trainer? EVery barn has one or many. All trainers, young girls bossing the little lesson kids around. I was in a really big barn, 45 horses and lots of lesson kids. The trainer was just the wife of the owner, no real trainer, certainly not an accomplished rider but she was the trainer??
I also ask questions from the young girl cleaning stalls for us, she takes lessons and she bought a saddle. I asked how it fits and her trainer said it fit fine. Another trainer with Xray eyes. Fitting a saddle is not easy.

Like I said every barn any place has their trainers. Usually kids that are just bigger and bossier then the little kids they train.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

RiosDad said:


> The word TRAINER bothers me?? Everyone in the country is a trainer? EVery barn has one or many. All trainers, young girls bossing the little lesson kids around. I was in a really big barn, 45 horses and lots of lesson kids. The trainer was just the wife of the owner, no real trainer, certainly not an accomplished rider but she was the trainer??
> I also ask questions from the young girl cleaning stalls for us, she takes lessons and she bought a saddle. I asked how it fits and her trainer said it fit fine. Another trainer with Xray eyes. Fitting a saddle is not easy.
> 
> Like I said every barn any place has their trainers. Usually kids that are just bigger and bossier then the little kids they train.


yes every place has their trainer (s) but almost all of them are a CERTIFIED TRAINER. their is quite a few of trainers where i live BUT NONE OF THEM ARE CERTIFIED!! this person is a certified resistance free trainer. only like a few other people here are certified resistance free trainers. by the way i am deleting all theses posts bye me including the description except this one so you can see it. :twisted:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm really sorry Casey, but nothing you have posted since my last posts has done anything to ease my concern for your horse. I'm with Riosdad as far as the "trainer". Could you explain what a "certified resistance free trainer" is? And where and how is he/she certified?

Like I said, however, I do sincerely hope that you do not see problems with your horse in the future.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Will you stop typing liek an 11 year old?! Oh, wait..............
i seriously thought this was all a joke.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If anyone would like to become a certified resistance free trainer just send me a picture of how you like to use chains on your horse along with $149.99 and I will send you a nice certificate. Hats and stickers are extra.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> *The trainer i had out was the best trainer in the COUNTY (not country lol!!) (their are only like two certified trainers here) and she is really good. you will come upon people who do this to and their horses are a dream now.*
> *ok............*
> 
> *some cases you can like scariness issues you can force them- in this case she was not afraid trust me.*
> ...





caseymyhorserocks said:


> *we got her one step on/near the trailer sat for a few seconds got her forward usually having to tap/whack her and kept on doing that.*


*So before she was even in you were wacking her to just keep her standing?wow*



caseymyhorserocks said:


> EVERYONE REMEMBER HORSES AREN'T DELICATE IN EVERY WAY (i mean their stomach YES dont get me wrong!!) *IF YOU WATCH A DOCUMENTARY OF WILD HORSES THEY ARE KICKED/BITTEN AT LEAST LIKE ONCE EVERY TWO WEEKS USUALLY MORE!*
> *So you're going to kick and bite your horse?
> 
> You can't even compare DOMESTIC horses with WILD ones! Our horses today are soooooo far from the mustangs of today. Most wouldn't be able to survive more than a month in the wild. Most NEED shoes, because they have bad feet.*
> ...


*Again, WTH was THAT?! You just gave us a little bad information on rescue horses and hitting them?*



caseymyhorserocks said:


> *oh and when you put it in the paddock do you leave in unhooked from truck? *
> *
> cause we use the truck half the day so we cant have it attached... and our trailer has two doors again straight load, should we leave one door or both doors open? thanks*


*That just told me how ignorant you are. I'm guessing you have an 80' straight load with a bar in the middle. Straight loads are THE most dangerous to load a horse in without the truck attached! I feel soooooo bad for your horse. You need to go to a barn and get lessons with your horse and learn proper horsemanship.*




caseymyhorserocks said:


> *i loaded her in the trailer today- what worked was stund chain + lunge whip!!*
> *What an accomplishment. Anyone can load a horse with whips and chains.*
> 
> *just wacked her till she got in *
> ...


I could load a anyone's horse if I had a whip and chain. Would I do it? NEVER!

And even kevin, the most oldest(no offence, lol) and hard headed cowboy on here says he would never do it.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

haha

I'll give you double the price to frame the certificate!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> by the way i am deleting all theses posts bye me including the description except this one so you can see it. :twisted:


So you are now a semi-literate moderator?


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

try his videos. all in all you only want to use the smallest amount of force needed. dont start with 10 lbs start with an ounce. make in the trailer the resting place and outside the work place. keep a clear head and your heart rate down. if you get frustrated easily have someone else do it.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> So you are now a semi-literate moderator?


yep. A 11 year old semi literate moderator.... wait, I'd say 9-10 years.
Any kevin, I still need that Texas Jumping Horse hat! DARN! Now I need the certificate,too! I can't afford all this!
And I have to get my mare some Boobicles!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't read all this thread, but all I can say is WOW. I feel darn sorry for that poor horse and I completely agree with Kevin and ThunderHooves. Its no wonder why the horse plays up and hopefully when it knocks you a good one over the head, it'll knock some sense into you.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

a resistance free trainer that used a stud chain and whip (incorrectly) ? yea that sounds great. how old are you like 13? where are your parents? id hate to know that they condone this kind of training. hey kevin do we get a "Whippy stick" including the string for an extra 50 bucks?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

bellatink89 said:


> a resistance free trainer that used a stud chain and whip (incorrectly) ? yea that sounds great. how old are you like 13? where are your parents? id hate to know that they condone this kind of training. hey kevin do we get a "Whippy stick" including the string for an extra 50 bucks?


Why would you get a whippy stick and string for $50, when it could be a SAVVY string and whip for $90>

Wait, wrong thread.. even the NH-ers wouldn't condone this behavior.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You are only allowed to buy the Whippy stick and Thread of Understanding after you are a level 16 expert trainer.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> You are only allowed to buy the Whippy stick and Thread of Understanding after you are a level 16 expert trainer.


Darn. How do I get to level 16?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> You are only allowed to buy the Whippy stick and Thread of Understanding after you are a level 16 expert trainer.


 And to qualify for level 16, you need to know how to load a horse into a trailer using a stud chain and a good old beating. I think the OP qualifies for this.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Gidji said:


> And to qualify for level 16, you need to know how to load a horse into a trailer using a stud chain and a good old beating. I think the OP qualifies for this.


I see you recived the workbook and the DVD series that was sent after your financing came through.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I see you recived the workbook and the DVD series that was sent after your financing came through.


NO!! Is there another way to get my Thread? how do they know if I pass the levels or not?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

thunderhooves said:


> NO!! Is there another way to get my Thread? how do they know if I pass the levels or not?


They don't. Its a completely DIY program where you move at the pace you feel is right. You do what you want and you certify yourself a horse person once you think the time is right.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Gidji said:


> They don't. Its a completely DIY program where you move at the pace you feel is right. You do what you want and you certify yourself a horse person once you think the time is right.


And as soon as the check clears.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Why would you get a whippy stick and string for $50, when it could be a SAVVY string and whip for $90>
> 
> Wait, wrong thread.. even the NH-ers wouldn't condone this behavior.


How much would it be to upgrade the string to a chain?


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

you can only move up in levels after you buy the 600$ series for the next level. horses love the chains - so maybe he'll throw in a free one just to keep the horse happy. and you know if you pass the levels by being able to afford the NEXT level. ) hahaha


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Not untill level 27 and then it's an extra $35 and the whippy stick is upgraded to a cattle prod for $69.99.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Darn it. 
is it a custom cattle prod?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> And as soon as the check clears.


lol
Toymanator- Oh, you mean the Chain of Wonder? With that gift....erm..... purchase, your horse will do anything you say!


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

hahaha upgraded to cattle prod hahaha. only if i can get one with a hot pink handle to match her hot pink 45 dollar rope halter with magical knots in it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

We have a variety of colors and they all have my name plastered on every flat surface so everyone will know your "denomination".


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG. 

I so want a whippy thing.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG I am laughing so hard. You guys made my day. BTW where do I sign up. Hunter needs a pink halter.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

you gotta fork over the 80 dollar sign up fee first


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh dear I can't afford that


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Financing is available!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh goodie, If I quit eating I could probably swing it. Hunter must learn the RIGHT way.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, _tried _to follow this thread...

The only question I have is the following;

Is there an overly expensive monthly Whippy Club Membership I can sign up for so I can get a $2 discount on all the products? How would one go about doing this? :lol:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Can I get a discount for signing up a friend, or how about a 2 for 1?


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

to get the 2$ discount you first have to buy the gentle bit with the barbed wire curb strap.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

bellatink89 said:


> to get the 2$ discount you first have to buy the gentle bit with the barbed wire curb strap.


shoot!

I already have a barb wire bit with gentle fleece headstall... will that work?

if it helps any I ride around constantly yanking on my horse's mouth... but we ride bare back and can jump a wooden table and through fire!


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hahhahaha


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

BUT do you ride around yanking on your horses face with our 500 dollar comfy air saddle pad?!!!!???


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

IllComeALopin said:


> shoot!
> 
> I already have a barb wire bit with gentle fleece headstall... will that work?
> 
> if it helps any I ride around constantly yanking on my horse's mouth... but we ride bare back and can jump a wooden table and through fire!



I think that should make you already at level 9 at least.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> OMG I am laughing so hard. You guys made my day. BTW where do I sign up. Hunter needs a pink halter.


Hey! No hatin the pink halter, my Belle has one! But... its not hot pink. Does that matter?


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

my tinkerbell has a hot pink halter!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful post, Elky, on trailer loading!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll tell you what has worked for me. Ace. Talk to your vet about how much to give IM (muscle shot). I keep a small bottle of Ace around the barn, just in case. You want a small dose, to make her relax, but not enough so that she is in danger of falling once the trailer is moving. For 1,000 lb horses, I usually give 1.5-2.5 cc's in the rump, but it really depends on the horse.

Give it to your horse about 10 minutes before you want to load her. Park the trailer in a familiar area, with some grazing right by it. Let the horse graze for a few minutes (10 minutes after you give the shot), right by the trailer. Have the doors open so she can see inside and any of the windows or escape door open, to let as much light in as possible.

Walk her up to the trailer just so she can see in. Then walk away, and let her graze a couple more minues. By now, she should be pretty pliable and a little sleepy looking. Now, lead her in some circles near the trailer, relaxed and calm. Once she's ignoring the trailer, lead her right in. If she doesn't go right in, give her another 0.5 cc of Ace, wait just a few minutes, and try again, this time using a little grain in a bucket for incentive (hold it fornt of her nose, so she's looking at and smelling the grain as you're walking).

Some people might not agree with using tranqualizers to get a horse to trailer, but if done properly (with your vet's guidance) it works very well. I had one horse who was TERRIFIED of any trailer. We tried everything as well. Finally, as a last resort, we used Ace. We used it for 3 different trips. On his 4th trip, he walked right in to the trailer without any problems. Ace wears off after 30-45 minutes, especially a small dose. So, the horse is usually still in the trailer when they fully come around. They're relaxed now and in the trailer, with no big deal trying to get them in. It's all a quiet affair and they will learn after a few times in the trailer that this is no big deal, and even rewarding if you use grain.

Fighting with the horse doesn't solve any problems. It can make the horse think that trailers = hard work and a fight. If you have a stubborn horse that won't go in with reglar training, or one that is truly THAT scared of it, then using chemical assistance is the most humane thing to do.


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

sometimes the backing off the trailer is the hardest part though.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

One word of caution on the ACE - I realize the horse in quesiton is a mare, but for anyone else who might read this thread and want to take away some advice from it - ACE is not the tranq of choice for many with male horses because of the possible side effects.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

draftrider said:


> Hey! No hatin the pink halter, my Belle has one! But... its not hot pink. Does that matter?



Not dissin the pink but he's a boy and palomino so I think the colors will clash. I want one for when he's bad then I can threaten the HOT PINK halter.
lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

themacpack said:


> One word of caution on the ACE - I realize the horse in quesiton is a mare, but for anyone else who might read this thread and want to take away some advice from it - ACE is not the tranq of choice for many with male horses because of the possible side effects.


Wow I had no idea. I'll definately keep that in mind.


----------



## pieinthesky (Mar 12, 2010)

Ace can have side effects, in large doses, for geldings/stallions, but they are usually uncommon. 

Ace can easily be blocked by a horse. Figure out how your horse reacts to it. (it can be given IV, IM of fed)


----------



## huntergirl84 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have 2 problem loaders and have tried nearly everything and settled on this method. I have 2 people on either side of my horse's rump, holding a lunge line which goes being the horse's rump. I ALWAYS keep the lunge line well above the horse's hocks (for safety, so that you don't injure the horse's legs or cause them to flip should they rocket back suddenly). I ask that the people provide gentle pressure against the horse's rump. If the horse moves forward, they are to follow them maintaining their presence behind the horse, but releasing or lessening the pressure applied. If the horse stops, completely release the pressure and praise them and let them stand until you feel your horse is relaxed, while the people with the lunge just stand at the horse's side, with the lunge line loose, but ready in case... If the horse backs up, ask that the people with the lunge line apply gentle pressure, asking the horse the stop, HOWEVER, this DOES NOT MEAN that the people should plant their feet and hold on for dear life, attempting to force the horse to stop, as this can result in panic on the horse's part, as they feel trapped---generally resulting in them backing up faster! Once the horse is in the trailer, give lots of praise!!

This method is also helpful for horses that like to "side swipe" the trailer, i.e. attempt to go around the ramp, as you can use the lunge line around the rump to guide the horse and prevent them from going sideways.

Again, this method is to be gentle and unrushed. I absolutely do not subscribe to using the lunge line to force or trap the horse and prevent them at all costs from getting away from the trailer, as that does not provide a good experience. If the horse is really panicked, just ask the folks to back off for a few minutes to let the horse settle. Also, advise the helpers to keep a safe distance from your horse's back feet---you mentioned she was gentle and would probably not kick, but better safe than sorry! I usually just stand by their hip, with my arm extended around the rump, holding one side of the lunge line. For safety, you can stand away from the horse a bit, but I try to stay somewhat close to them (say within and arm's length), as it seems that the lunge line behind them is less apt to startle them and they respect it more if you are there close by.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

themacpack said:


> One word of caution on the ACE - I realize the horse in quesiton is a mare, but for anyone else who might read this thread and want to take away some advice from it - ACE is not the tranq of choice for many with male horses because of the possible side effects.


I've used Ace on plenty of geldings and never had a problem. The bad side effects are almost always with high doses.


----------



## pieinthesky (Mar 12, 2010)

I had a vet give my geld a TON of an ace mixture because he needed his sheath cleaned BAD, and he wasnt reacting to it.

He had so much he was walking like a drunk. No side effects, but I probably would request derm or xylazine if its needed again. Now my colt just got gelded, so hes got a fair amount of sheath swelling. I wont give him ace for any reason right now, because combined with his swelling it could be an issue.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevin, you're my hero. My filly is fearless, and I cannot possible teach her anything unless she is terified of me. Do you have any suggestions on what I can do or buy to make her pee her pants and cower in fear when I come to the barn? Please!? I'm just SOOOO desperate!

To the OP, WOW. :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

On loading, I lunge my "hard-to-load" [aka bad experience] mare into the trailer. It's nice and open, and I just march on up. If she stops or hesitates, I bring her back and lunge her, with part of the circle lining her up with the trailer. I lunge at the trot, and I try again when she stops "spooking" and eye-balling the trailer. Lather, rinse, repeat. No whips. No chains. No second person. No force. No pressure at all. Get in the trailer or lunge, get in the trailer or lunge, get in the trailer or lunge. I cannot for the life of me figure out why people make things so very difficult for themselves and for their horses. ::sigh::


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I did not say that every horse would have a bad reaction. I was simply adding a word of caution that there are side effects to be given special consideration when using it on males. Not everyone is aware that there CAN be a negative side effect or that there are alternative tranqs.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Is there a magic saddle too?


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

is there a natural parenting method that I can pass info out on? I mean, if whippy sticks and hot pink halters work on horses, couldn't the same method work on unruly children?


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

draftrider said:


> is there a natural parenting method that I can pass info out on? I mean, if whippy sticks and hot pink halters work on horses, couldn't the same method work on unruly children?


...only if you use them in Walmart :lol:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

TheGoldenFilly said:


> Tune into your horse. Why is she feeling anxious about going into this trailer? Is there a specific reason, do you think, or is it more of the classic being-flighty-cuz-of-the-creepy-boogey-man-looking-box-on-wheels-she's-trying-to-lock-me-in?  Do all you can to make her comfortable...and this starts with you. Do not act confident, dominant, or like the leader......BE confident, BE dominant, and BE the leader. So do not attempt training her loading when you are in a ****ed off mood, for example. A mistake a lot of people do is act differently than how they are feeling--well, horses KNOW, so that's not gunna fly. :3
> 
> When your energy is aligned, tune into her energy. There are several ways you can do this....
> 
> ...


I just found this thread.....and wow.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread has been most entertaining, thank you guys.  I'll just add my 2 cents based on personal experience with the original topic.

Two words: John Lyons. I swear by the man and his teachings. I have found his method of trailer loading to be excellent, as the horse is actually TAUGHT to load.....not FORCED to load. There is a BIG difference between the two.

I have taken his methods and applied them to 2 different horses in my life, meeting with success both times.

As John Lyon's would tell you.....there are only 2 emotions that belong when working with horses....patience and a sense of humor.

And in regard to the post by TheGoldenFilly....you need to put down the crack pipe. :shock:


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Polaris said:


> This thread has been most entertaining, thank you guys.  I'll just add my 2 cents based on personal experience with the original topic.
> 
> Two words: John Lyons. I swear by the man and his teachings. I have found his method of trailer loading to be excellent, as the horse is actually TAUGHT to load.....not FORCED to load. There is a BIG difference between the two.
> 
> ...


ROFL! DITTO! hehe


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Its been a long day, snowing like crazy and running errands.. I was just worn out, but came and read this thread and I have laughed until I cried. I love the comment about the crack pipe... And of course the trainers course. Kevin, you make me smile, maybe someday we will meet, utah and wyoming are close together.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's truly amazing what people will do to load their horses. I recently bought an older hale 2 horse straight load since I only have one horse and he'll load into anything I ask. However on the front of the trailer I noticed a goofy part and questioned about it while purchasing. It turns out the part in question is a wench. Yes, the former owner had 2 qh's that he took out at LEAST 3 times weekly and would run a rope from the stud chain/halter thru the trailer, thru the feed manger, out a small opening into the front and literally would wench the horses into the trailer. I haven't had a chance to have the entire wench portion cut off yet but I did put a nice masterlock on it so it will not move and threw away the key. Seriously people? That person MUST have been an expert trainer!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Its been a long day, snowing like crazy and running errands.. I was just worn out, but came and read this thread and I have laughed until I cried. I love the comment about the crack pipe... And of course the trainers course. Kevin, you make me smile, maybe someday we will meet, utah and wyoming are close together.


Maybe we can have a horse barbecue! Let me know if you ever get to Utah.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *wyominggrandma*  
_Its been a long day, snowing like crazy _


You have got to move to Canada. It is hot here, 73 right now, I have the windows open trying to gets some cool air. All I did today was sweat.
We had no rain, no moisture in April and the horses which usually start staying out nights June 1st have been out for 2 weeks.
The fields are planted and are starting to come up.

And you say we live in the great white north?:lol::lol:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

yea, and its still snowing and cold and nasty.
Kevinhorses: instead of a horse bbq, how about a buffalo? I shot a buffalo up in Jackson last fall, got lots of meat left. Besides, it was fat, not skinny


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Blackfoot Bumpkin (May 24, 2010)

PATIENCE!!
My mare has had countless horrible experiences with loading, and after trying everything in the book the best advice I can give is to be patient.

Make the Wrong thing hard and the right thing easy. 

Walk her up to the trailer, just to the edge of her comfort zone and let her sit there, pet her. tell her how pretty she is. my mare loves her withers and butt scratched, so I would scratch her while she was sitting.

Then I would ask for a step. any forward motion gets rewarded. then let her sit. when she is calm again, ask for another one. continue in this manner

if she backs away from the trailer, back her up at a good clip for about 50 feet, then take her back to the trailer and ask her to go to the edge of her comfort zone. 

The idea is to get her thinking that the trailer isn't so bad after all, in fact, she'd rather be standing there doing nothing getting her butt scratched than backing up real fast. 

Keep her calm. I've seen horses do back flips, literally, as a result of butt ropes, stringing the lead rope through the manger door. lots of people 'pushing' from behind (not literally, just with noise and such) generally gets them worked up, a place where you dont want them to be. 

Also, you could talk to your vet about some Ace. a mild tranquilizer safe for trailering. It's a last-resort quick-fix that doesn't substitutefor bad training, but when used in combination with patience and good training, it can be very helpful in keeping them calm. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

The worst thing is, when your horse is fine to load at home and get to the event, but when it's time to go home he point blank will not get back on. All the other horses are taken away, and you end up spending 30 minutes stranded in a school parking lot after dark with a completely deranged horse, and the only way to calm him down is chain feeding him carrots. Then when the trailer finally comes back you think, "he knows the others got on it, he'll want to get on" But he dosn't. It takes 45 minutes, and three pans full of feed to get him on because he wont take pressure on his rump, or his face, just backs continually. He almost loses it when they try to put the rope around his neck and, being a terrified half draft, against two men with one leadrope and a lunge whip, he knows he has the advantage. Finally, the draft love for food comes through, he gets on, and for all the fuss, its just a ten minute ride home.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

masatisan said:


> The worst thing is, when your horse is fine to load at home and get to the event, but when it's time to go home he point blank will not get back on. All the other horses are taken away, and you end up spending 30 minutes stranded in a school parking lot after dark with a completely deranged horse, and the only way to calm him down is chain feeding him carrots. Then when the trailer finally comes back you think, "he knows the others got on it, he'll want to get on" But he dosn't. It takes 45 minutes, and three pans full of feed to get him on because he wont take pressure on his rump, or his face, just backs continually. He almost loses it when they try to put the rope around his neck and, being a terrified half draft, against two men with one leadrope and a lunge whip, he knows he has the advantage. Finally, the draft love for food comes through, he gets on, and for all the fuss, its just a ten minute ride home.


The horse obviously doesn't load as well as you think or you need a lesson or two in how to load a reluctant horse.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

He will walk in to a trailer with no issue, but he hates the feeling of it moving. He will walk on and off to the trailer, on his own at home without any fuss. But once he's gone somewhere in it and felt it move he knows it's going to move when he gets on it to go home and that freaks him out. He just gets this notion into this head that if he gets back on it'll move again. My horse is so confused :roll:.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Everyone, *i was cruel and inhumane to my horse. * I am EXTREMLEY ashamed with myself for letting someone WHIP her.. The poor horse... I am now a HUGE fan of natural horsemanship, and a natural trainer came, and now she loads like a dream. I left that trainer, as they were the ones that whipped her... PLEASE prevent people from doing this!! THEY WILL REGRET IT. I hope you, and most importantly my horse, will forgive me. 

Again, Im so thoroughly ashamed of myself, and I wish with ALL my heart to go back and change what I did.. But I cant.. I hope that you will help spread this message. If you cant forgive me, I dont blame you.*I TRULY DESERVE A BEATING MYSELF.*]


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Everyone, *i was cruel and inhumane to my horse. *I am EXTREMLEY ashamed with myself for letting someone WHIP her.. The poor horse... I am now a HUGE fan of natural horsemanship, and a natural trainer came, and now she loads like a dream. I left that trainer, as they were the ones that whipped her... PLEASE prevent people from doing this!! THEY WILL REGRET IT. I hope you, and most importantly my horse, will forgive me.
> 
> Again, Im so thoroughly ashamed of myself, and I wish with ALL my heart to go back and change what I did.. But I cant.. I hope that you will help spread this message. If you cant forgive me, I dont blame you.*I TRULY DESERVE A BEATING MYSELF.*]


I just read this thread for the first time today so I missed out on the initial 'funny stuff'. That said I'm sure that you have learned to never put blind faith in one person. Ask, watch, analyze then decide what works best for you. Slow & easy always works better than fast & rough.
We've all done things that in hindsight weren't the best ideas.
If your horse now loads like a dream then I guess she's forgiven you & you've learned a few new things too. That's all one can ask for.


----------

